# 144,000 mileage on a volvo - is it too high?



## Rob_H (19 Nov 2010)

Not being an expert on cars, I really need an estate car. I have a BMW 318 54 plate with low mileage. I can't be bothered with selling privately and was considering trading in for a volvo estate as I need to move antiques around for my business as couriers are getting too expensive. I've been told the trade in for mine is about 4,000 and I was looking at an 02 volvo which was 4,000. Rather than messing around I spoke to the garage and was looking at doing a straight swap. I know I'm losing out a bit but it saves a lot of hassle. However, I'm worried that the mileage at 144,000 is a little high even though its a diesel. Any views?


----------



## big soft moose (19 Nov 2010)

In a word yes - My deisel focus is approaching 90 thou and begining to have faults - the engine is fine, and probably will be at 150 thou, but its other bits like suspension bushes, timing belts , brake discs etc

4k for a 8 year old car with nearly 150 thou is taking the pis 

also wouldnt you be better off with a van ?


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Nov 2010)

Rob_H":gf9pspku said:


> However, I'm worried that the mileage at 144,000 is a little high even though its a diesel. Any views?



Irrespective of the engine type, everything else on the car has done 144,000 miles as well. It's knackered. Stay away from it.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Dibs-h (19 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":3jw17x20 said:


> In a word yes - My deisel focus is approaching 90 thou and begining to have faults - the engine is fine, and probably will be at 150 thou, but its other bits like suspension bushes, timing belts , brake discs etc
> 
> 4k for a 8 year old car with nearly 150 thou is taking the pis
> 
> also wouldnt you be better off with a van ?



It's like comparing apples and oranges i.e comparing German\Swedish cars with a *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily. I sold my Audi 80 Tdi last year - for almost what it cost me to buy 7 yrs earlier. It had almost 250k on it, about half that I had done.

I'd take a 8 yr old, 150K German\Swedish diesel any day over a 3yr old < 100k Ford\Vauxhall. Timing belt and brake discs are consumables - just like fuel.

Rob - Volvo's are known to have potentially higher servicing\parts costs. My advice would be to look at the Volkswagen\Audi Group cars. Audi- VW- Skoda. You will easily be able to get an A4\Passat\Octavia estate for that sort of money, probably with a little less mileage, but capable of taking starship mileages and alot cheaper to run.

What model Volvo is it.

Dibs


----------



## Paulg (19 Nov 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't touch a Volvo with a barge pole. I had an 02 plate S60 diesel with approx 80K on the clock that was a complete nightmare. The final service I had done before I got rid of it came back with a list of over £1200 worth of work that needed doing. Unfortunately I didn't trade it in before it broke down on me (again) a week or so after and I had to spend another £300 just to get rid.

That was 3 years ago, so only 5 years old at that point.

Volvo was taken over by Ford in 1999. Older cars were pretty bullet proof, but that reputation is now gone.

My in-laws used to swear by Volvos. That was up to the day when the Volvo estate they were driving decided to catch fire underneath the drivers seat - some problem with the heating element. They just got out in time to avoid serious injury. Now they will only have Honda's.


----------



## Blister (19 Nov 2010)

Rob_H":1425z0wp said:


> Not being an expert on cars, I really need an estate car. I have a BMW 318 54 plate with low mileage. I can't be bothered with selling privately and was considering trading in for a volvo estate as I need to move antiques around for my business as couriers are getting too expensive. I've been told the trade in for mine is about 4,000 and I was looking at an 02 volvo which was 4,000. Rather than messing around I spoke to the garage and was looking at doing a straight swap. I know I'm losing out a bit but it saves a lot of hassle. However, I'm worried that the mileage at 144,000 is a little high even though its a diesel. Any views?



Rob , it depends on it HISTORY ?

If its FULL main dealer history and not joe bloggs history and say 1 company owner , motorway miles with all the stamps and print out history I would not be to worried , I would however want to see it start from cold to see if it chuffs out blue smoke ( burning oil ) and get them to drive it and you follow to see if it smokes when driving 
Check all the body lines , are the bonnet shuts gaps the same each side , same with the door gaps they should all be roughly the same ( Accident damage ) Have a HPI check done as well if you are going to do a deal 

I think you can now check with DVLA re miles from MOT information to see if its genuine 

But as always its " Buyer Beware " 

:wink:


----------



## Mcluma (19 Nov 2010)

If I was YOU

I would go for a double cab van LWB

Vivaro/Renault/Nissan

It will serve perfect as a normal car, and you have all the space you want


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Nov 2010)

Blister":2ke4bt11 said:


> it depends on it HISTORY



Whatever its history, it's still a knackered old car that's done 144,000 miles.........

Don't do it.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dickm (19 Nov 2010)

Now, if you were talking about a PROPER Volvo (120, 144 or early 240), then that would be different  

I've gone with with VW since finally abandoning my 30 year old 120 estate, and have only regretted one of them (a Mk 2 diesel Golf). All have done well over the 120k miles before moving on. So my vote would be a middle-age Passat TDi, ideally with the later (post 2001) PD engine.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (19 Nov 2010)

Paul Chapman":1386ef0e said:


> Blister":1386ef0e said:
> 
> 
> > it depends on it HISTORY
> ...



It still depends on its history, my old VW is 21 year old and has done 290,000 km - still going strong.


----------



## Gary (19 Nov 2010)

Dibs-h":2c2wzaiz said:


> It's like comparing apples and oranges i.e comparing German\Swedish cars with a *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily.



Dibs, as Paul said Volvo are owned by Ford so in effect that's what Rob would be buying.

I have to say the current Volvo's are ok but wear like Ford's, I doubt we will see many '60' plate ones running in 20 years time.

Have a look at the V50 and compare it to a new Focus estate, they look similar because the both come out of the same factory in Belgium. Your Swedish car is American owned and built in Belgium same as a Ford but with a premium cost.

Rob, sorry I can't advise you on the diesel engine as I've only driven the petrol version, in both a Volvo and Ford Focus.


----------



## matt (19 Nov 2010)

Have you considered a box trailer or even a Brenderup trailer with the raised sides and soft cover?

My parents used a box trailer for several years for their antique furniture business after getting rid of a van.

FWIW - My BMW is getting on for 130k and is still nicer to drive than the Toyota Verso with 60k that I was using last week and the Astra with 50k I was using not long before that. It's the main reason why I've still got it at 130k - go car shopping and never find anything as nice to drive so I just end up keeping it.


----------



## brianhabby (19 Nov 2010)

There's few negative comments about Volvos above, but for what it's worth, here's my two pennies worth:

My first Volvo was an old 240 estate which when I sold it in Jan this year had over 250,000 miles on the clock, and the odometer stopped working about 3 years ago!

In the years I had it, it never let me down once, and sailed through MOTs with very little required each year. The new owner was very happy with it and I'm confident that he will get many more years out of it before it gives up.

I only changed it because I was offered a later model (850) and I am just as pleased with this one.

I was recently looking to get some rood bars for it and, not being able to afford new ones, tried the local scrap yard. His response when I asked if he had anything to fit my Volvo estate car was "I can't remember when I last had one of those in".

They just keep going and I for one wouldn't hesitate in buying the same again.

regards

Brian


----------



## matt (19 Nov 2010)

Gary":x4q1s862 said:


> Dibs-h":x4q1s862 said:
> 
> 
> > It's like comparing apples and oranges i.e comparing German\Swedish cars with a *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily.
> ...



Many of the traditional "Antique dealers" Volvos ran on Renault engines so I don't agree it has much to do with ownership of the brand.


----------



## Dodge (19 Nov 2010)

Whats wrong with having over 100k on the clock :shock: :shock: 

My 1988 F plate Land Rover 90 has got 229,000 on the clock and still starts first time, pulls like a train in in excellent mechanical order. 

Its just like the famous broom that Trigger had in "Only Fools and Horses" - Remember he had ben using the same broom for twenty years albeit it had had ten new heads and twenty new handles.

My Landrover is totally original, its had two new engines, a new axle and gearbox, etc etc but its still the same vehicle!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

As for a volvo - I wouldnt go there - buy a land rover 110 hard top! 8) 8) 

Rog


----------



## Gary (19 Nov 2010)

matt":23sxkv6e said:


> Many of the traditional "Antique dealers" Volvos ran on Renault engines so I don't agree it has much to do with ownership of the brand.



Renault built a decent engine when the 240 was about.


----------



## Gary (19 Nov 2010)

Dodge":2qj136j2 said:


> As for a volvo - I wouldnt go there - buy a land rover 110 hard top! 8) 8)



Maybe Rod doesn't need a Land Rover, because people don't block access to his workshop. :lol: 

That one's still got me smiling.


----------



## samharber (19 Nov 2010)

I've got a 9 year old Skoda Octavia Estate (1.9TDi) and it's done about 180,000 miles. The engine is fine, nigh on indestructible, but the rest of the car is starting to fall apart in expensive ways. Then again, I don't exactly give it an easy ride (bar giving it a full service every 6 months).

So anyway - Skodas get my vote if they have less than 100k on them.


----------



## big soft moose (19 Nov 2010)

Dodge":36dflz8b said:


> Whats wrong with having over 100k on the clock :shock: :shock:
> 
> My 1988 F plate Land Rover 90 has got 229,000 on the clock and still starts first time, pulls like a train in in excellent mechanical order.
> 
> ...



nothing wrong with having a 100k on the clock - whats wrong is charging £4k for for a motor with 100k on the clock.

and on the issue of swedish/german cars going on for ever a) its myth, everything breaks eventually, and b) when swedish/german cars do break the parts cost about 4 or 5 times as much as a comparable ford part.


----------



## squib (19 Nov 2010)

Old volvos will do over 300k but the later ones don't last nearly as long but use a lot less fuel, but i agree 4k for a car with those miles is a no go.
Has it got a bidet?





(rear wash and wipe!)

coat hat etc etc


----------



## brianhabby (19 Nov 2010)

squib":2ptsn1k7 said:


> (rear wash and wipe!)


----------



## Dibs-h (19 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":1ot6fhq2 said:


> and on the issue of swedish/german cars going on for ever a) its myth, everything breaks eventually, and b) when swedish/german cars do break the parts cost about 4 or 5 times as much as a comparable ford part.



Nothing goes forever, but when driving around have look out for the oldest Ford\Vauxhall's you see. Generally speaking. Be very surprised if you see any thing older than 10yrs on the whole. When's the last time you saw a Vauxhall Cavalier?

I see plenty of late 80's Merc's, BM's and VW\Audi's. Now there has to be a reason for that.

As for parts - that was the case more than 15-20 yrs a go. Nowadays I can buy OE German parts for less than comparable OE ones for Ford.

www.gsfcarparts.com
www.eurocarparts.com

I can buy genuine VAG parts cheaper from VAG than OE ones - but that obviously requires trade accounts. The cost of parts is a myth. What isn't so commonly known, is that garages markup up parts to ridiculous levels whilst making out their labour rates are so reasonable. I'd be much happier with just having a transparent labour rate. I don't mind the garage marking up parts say by a nominal 10% - but it's markups of 50%+ that I know exist that take the proverbial.


----------



## big soft moose (19 Nov 2010)

Looking at autotrader you can get a diesel V40 estate of roughly that age with half as many miles for about £2.5k

for example this one or this one

for 4k you can get much newer V40s with lower milleage.


----------



## Dibs-h (19 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":o1g9z7z8 said:


> Looking at autotrader you can get a diesel V40 estate of roughly that age with half as many miles for about £2.5k
> 
> for example this one or this one
> 
> for 4k you can get much newer V40s with lower milleage.



Captive market init!

The usual trade in routine - undervalue the punter's car and overvalue your own.


----------



## mailee (19 Nov 2010)

Right I just gotta comment on this thread. I am on my fifth Volvo having owned a 240, 740, and two 940,s and now have a 850T5 that has done 164,000 miles! It is a 1999 model and although I don't like it as much as the 7 series it just keeps going! (I should add that I dont look after it much either)  With the older Volvo's they are bullet proof. Yes parts are expensive but most of the service parts can be bought from most of the factors cheaper anyway. I usually have no problem with MOT,s and the most it cost me was £200 when it needed three tyres. I do intend to get rid of it when I have the money to buy a large van as this one just isn't big enough for me I am sorry to say. I also used to be a Ford owner up until they brought out the 'Jelly mould' and this is what converted me to the Volvos. I wouldn't buy any of the new Volvo range though as they are even smaller than this one and IMHO gone down hill. JMHO. :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (19 Nov 2010)

Dibs-h":29rx4ywt said:


> big soft moose":29rx4ywt said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at autotrader you can get a diesel V40 estate of roughly that age with half as many miles for about £2.5k
> ...


----------



## Gary (19 Nov 2010)

Dibs-h":2s73wscr said:


> Nothing goes forever, but when driving around have look out for the oldest Ford\Vauxhall's you see. Generally speaking. Be very surprised if you see any thing older than 10yrs on the whole. When's the last time you saw a Vauxhall Cavalier?



I saw and old boy driving a Viva the other day a young kid driving a Capri and there's a MKIII Cortina parked up round the corner as I type.

Still it will soon be 1977. :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (19 Nov 2010)

guy at work drives a ford anglia,, about 25 years old

or how about this from 1931 - not bad for a fix or repair daily.


----------



## Ironballs (19 Nov 2010)

I'd agree with the general consensus that the old Volvos last longer than the newer ones will (the same with old over engineered Mercs), I also wouldn't necessarily be put off buying a high mileage Volvo but I wouldn't want to pay too much for it - I reckon the dealer is trading on the old Volvo reputation.

Cheaper cars can last when looked after, a bit of mechanical sympathy and regular servicing has seen my 52 Focus to 130,000 miles so far, though I have had a few bills on the way - like the fuel pump that went recently.

Actually whilst we're at it, consumables aside it's had 2 new coils, 2 sets of HT leads, a heater fan rheostat, 2 exhaust manifolds, several billion head lamp bulbs, some relays and fuses, a window motor and 2 horns. Most of the electrics in other words.

On the plus side we're still on all the original suspension, exhaust (from manifold backwards...) and clutch


----------



## Gary (19 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":1vydxd4c said:


> guy at work drives a ford anglia,, about 25 years old
> 
> or how about this from 1931 - not bad for a fix or repair daily.



So you work with Harry Potter?

Anglias went out of production in 1967 so I make it at least 43 years old.

That 31 Ford did have a new axle in 1937 though. :lol:


----------



## Dibs-h (19 Nov 2010)

Yeah and I seen a local chap with a '68 Mustang Fastback - and admittedly I'd much have that than a German car. :lol:

And I remember seeing a 2.8 Granada Ghia a while back - mint and the bloke driving it was built like a you what. Lovely car. But talk to the trade and the reputation isn't all that good. Bit like a Miele and Hotpoint - ask a washing machine repair person when the last time he had a Miele in for repair. No doubt he'll be fixing a Hotpoint as you speak.

But realistically, apart from classics or Grandad who drives 2 mile a week on Sundays, in the 1st car he ever bought after he got married - the nbr of mid 80's+ BM's, Mercs and VW\Audi's are not insignificant. Which can't be said of the others.


----------



## andycktm (19 Nov 2010)

bit like comparing a fiesta with an audi A8,bit pointless really!


----------



## big soft moose (19 Nov 2010)

none of which is particularly relevant to the original post - I'm not knocking his desire to buy a volvo, all i'm saying is that 4k for an 8 year old volvo with 144,000 on the clock is taking the p!ss

particulrly when the established market value for a trade sale of an 8 year old volvo with 70-80,000 on the clock (as per auto trader) is about 2.5k


----------



## big soft moose (19 Nov 2010)

Gary":39hjzjjl said:


> big soft moose":39hjzjjl said:
> 
> 
> > guy at work drives a ford anglia,, about 25 years old
> ...



My mistake its not an Anglia, its a Zephyr ( I think) its the one with fins, its a very 'tasteful' shade of pink :shock: - Personally I think it looks bleddy awful but he likes it


----------



## PeterSk (19 Nov 2010)

Dibs-h":3286k570 said:


> big soft moose":3286k570 said:
> 
> 
> > and on the issue of swedish/german cars going on for ever a) its myth, everything breaks eventually, and b) when swedish/german cars do break the parts cost about 4 or 5 times as much as a comparable ford part.
> ...



On the other hand, if you commute any appreciable distance you will see a Ford Puma on the road. The youngest of those are nine years old now, and there are plenty still going strong on an R or S plate.

Like moose says, it's not what the car is, it's how well its been looked after. I have a 52 plate TDCi focus, it had 151,000 on the clock when I bought it in June, it now has 173,000 on the clock. The only thing I have bought for it has been diesel.


----------



## Jacob (19 Nov 2010)

Cheapo best value estate is Peugeot 406 diesel with less than 90k.
It used to be the 405 which is bigger and better but they are all too old now (though you could be lucky).


----------



## toolsntat (20 Nov 2010)

Not mine but :wink: 
http://forum.club8090.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=77707
Andy


----------



## Fecn (20 Nov 2010)

I guess they don't make 'em like they used to.

Nearly 20 years ago now, my parents bought an old Volvo 244 DL - It came with 244,039 miles on the clock. They used it for 2 years and then gave it to me as a car for me to use at university. I used it for another 2 years, but eventually it needed new brake discs and we decided to get rid of it and get something else. The odometer still said 244,039 miles when we sold it. No idea what the real mileage was on that thing - the odometer had stopped working long before we ever got it - Everything else worked OK though.


----------



## liam8223 (21 Nov 2010)

Running a garage for a living, I have alot more insight into the way cars last.

Volvo, on the whole are blooming good cars -not to my taste but good- I repair many more fords and vauxhalls and the usual french stuff than i do Volvo.

I look after a V70 D5 with over 165,000 on it and believe me it pulls like a train and is still faultless.

Coincidence? No, not really.
Part - not all- of the reason that the German and Swedish barges cost so much is because they are made from better stuff and put together better.

Only my mechanics view!

And parts for german cars etc are categorically NOT more expensive than fords, vauxhalls etc, I can buy VW filters etc cheaper than ford ones in most cases! 

So.................. 144,000 on a diesel motor? Nothing to worry about. I currently run a 2001 ford transit with 245,000 miles on the clock, still goes like stink and is still tight as a new 'un.

One thing I would recommend is buying as new as you can afford, and check the history. I dont buy vehicles based on history, but I can spot a lemon miles off - not everyone can. So if you don't have a keen eye history is the best way to buy, aside from a professional inspection. Not trying to teach you new tricks, but not everyone is car orientated, just trying to help.

Good luck with your car hunt, and if you need advice, pm anytime.

Liam.


----------



## big soft moose (21 Nov 2010)

liam8223":2933puvm said:


> RunnAnd parts for german cars etc are categorically NOT more expensive than fords, vauxhalls etc, I can buy VW filters etc cheaper than ford ones in most cases!
> 
> So.................. 144,000 on a diesel motor? Nothing to worry about. I currently run a 2001 ford transit with 245,000 miles on the clock, still goes like stink and is still tight as a new 'un.
> 
> .



foreign parts may not be more expensive to the trade but they sure as hell are to the punter.

several cars back i had a vw golf - new clutch 275 notes, car after that was a ford escort , new clutch 95 notes (both parts only)

also on the milleage I agree that deisel engines go on and on and on, but the rest of the car doest - even on volvos - the suspension bushes, brake discs, clutch, gear box linkages etc all start getting worn out arround the 100k mark - which is no big deal to someone in the trade, - but sucks that fat one if you've just spent 4k on the motor


----------



## Dibs-h (22 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":1sqy5hb3 said:


> the suspension bushes, brake discs, clutch, gear box linkages etc all start getting worn out arround the 100k mark - which is no big deal to someone in the trade, - but sucks that fat one if you've just spent 4k on the motor



I think that's where we differ mate - in my book brakes and clutches (and some other) bits are consumables. Do the mileage (or use the clutch pedal as a foot rest or misuse the brakes - having done very little mileage) then these items will need replacing.

Gear box linkages - most modern cars, you'd be hard pressed to tell if the box had done 150K or 5k if all you are doing is slotting the gears.

But as with all things depending on what you driven - you mileage may vary.

I think for what Rob is looking for, a 02+ VW Passat would represent stonking value with sizeable load space in the back. The suspension turrets don't intrude into the space. Owning a BM - he'll know what I mean. :wink:

Dibs


----------



## big soft moose (22 Nov 2010)

Dibs-h":25sv4msp said:


> big soft moose":25sv4msp said:
> 
> 
> > the suspension bushes, brake discs, clutch, gear box linkages etc all start getting worn out arround the 100k mark - which is no big deal to someone in the trade, - but sucks that fat one if you've just spent 4k on the motor
> ...



we dont differ on that - it was my precise point - after 144 thou they will need replacing, which is fine if you got the car cheap, but isnt good news if you've just swapped a low milleage boomer for it - particularly when you can get a volvo with half as many miles for considerably less than 4k.

I agree with you that a passat would be an excellent choice for rob, but again you can do better than a high milleage 02 plate for £4k

In robs shoes i would either part ex the boomer for a much newer volvo/vw, or just sell it and use some of the 4k to buy a volvo/vw withabout 80k on it - then you still have cash in hand if bits need replacing (or for that matter buy a volvbo with loadsamiles on it - but dont pay more than 1500 notes)

If he really doesnt want to do anything other than a straightswap for his bob, he could still get a better deal than that volvo - like a volvo with half as many miles.


----------



## Dibs-h (22 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":183pxwpr said:


> I agree with you that a passat would be an excellent choice for rob, but again you can do better than a high milleage 02 plate for £4k



Specsavers for you it seems! :lol:

I said 02*+*. :wink: I think there were subtle changes after 02. The 130 BHP with 6 speed box is the one I'm thinking about.


----------



## dickm (22 Nov 2010)

Any reason for going for 6 speeds? Before getting my current Golf, I tried a 6-speed with the same engine and body, and the extra gear just seemed totally superfluous. For my style of driving, the 100psi PD pulls so well you could probably get by with 4 gears!


----------



## Gary (22 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":32dw399v said:


> Gary":32dw399v said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":32dw399v said:
> ...



The last Zephyr's were made in 1972, making them 38 years old. You do realise we are into 2010 now? :lol:


----------



## Dibs-h (22 Nov 2010)

Dick

Mine's a 6 speed 130bhp and I can put it in 6th at speeds over 50 and it pulls smoothly. Economy is around 50mpg on a run. So for that little extra you're better off with the 6sp, as it pays for itself with better economy. 

Dibs



dickm":1nuv16pk said:


> Any reason for going for 6 speeds? Before getting my current Golf, I tried a 6-speed with the same engine and body, and the extra gear just seemed totally superfluous. For my style of driving, the 100psi PD pulls so well you could probably get by with 4 gears!


----------



## Ironballs (22 Nov 2010)

My other car is a Speed 6 and its economy is atrocious. Goes well though


----------



## blurk99 (23 Nov 2010)

For the Volvo question i gave away a 51 plate V40 estate to lad who does banger racing last year, the fuel pump had gone (renault TD engine) and was looking like £1200 to fix it, bought myself a '97 5 Series Touring with 160,000 on it for £1000, last month i clocked up 200,000 and it's never missed a beat.. i'll never get another volvo, something tells me they're made in the netherlands in a ford factory anyway... platform sharing or something...

just my opinion...

jim


----------



## dickm (23 Nov 2010)

Dibs-h":2ofjkj3e said:


> Dick
> 
> Economy is around 50mpg on a run. So for that little extra you're better off with the 6sp, as it pays for itself with better economy.
> 
> Dibs


I get 53-55 mpg at all times on the 5spd PD Golf estate - must be a lighter car or a lighter right foot!
The problem I had with the 6 spd Golf was that 6th speed was no "longer" than 5th on the 5 speed, and at my age, the extra gear below that was just confusing


----------



## big soft moose (23 Nov 2010)

our 5 speed focus is averaging 56mph - and thats with a lot of short trips - on the motorway it gives over 60 - partly i'd admit because swimbo drives it most of the time and she has a lighter right foot than me

When I drive the focus efficieny drops to about 50mpg, because i'm continually punching the turbo in when over taking on short straights etc.

that said most of the time I'm driving a peugot partner van also 5speed , and that also gives about 53 mpg - but i suspect thats down to having no turbo - so i dont get to indulge my heavy right foot very often.

I'm with dick in that I dont think an extra gear gives that much extra unless its like some mercedes in having a sprint gear and a cruise gear.


----------



## Dibs-h (23 Nov 2010)

dickm":2nyb7b70 said:


> Dibs-h":2nyb7b70 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick
> ...



Sorry should have said with the speedo usually pegged at 85 (sorry I meant 65 Officer), I get around 600 something to a tank, which at 13 gallons to the tank - it's close to 50mpg. I do get around 700 per tank with slightly more normal speeds (which gives around 54mpg). :wink:

Around town (proper urban - no commuter sitting in traffic tho) - I'll get around 500 to the tank.

Dibs


----------



## andycktm (23 Nov 2010)

There is only 3 reasons you would need /want 6 speeds:-

1. Your hauling 10 tons.
2. Your on a qualifing lap at Monaco.
3. To tell everybody you have 6 speeds.


----------



## Gary (23 Nov 2010)

andycktm":2f07csmc said:


> There is only 3 reasons you would need /want 6 speeds:-
> 
> 1. Your hauling 10 tons.
> 2. Your on a qualifing lap at Monaco.
> 3. To tell everybody you have 6 speeds.



You forgot small having a small cock.


----------



## Nick69 (23 Nov 2010)

My 01 transit has 200k miles, its been well maintained and drives like new. My wifes car is a 06 Laguna with 108k and is as good as new.
My 1970 Cougar has done 400k miles and is on it 6th engine :lol: I do drive it hard though!


----------



## big soft moose (23 Nov 2010)

Gary":22l1clbt said:


> andycktm":22l1clbt said:
> 
> 
> > There is only 3 reasons you would need /want 6 speeds:-
> ...



well its brave of you tio be so honest :lol:


----------



## Gary (23 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":1uqe3wl0 said:


> Gary":1uqe3wl0 said:
> 
> 
> > andycktm":1uqe3wl0 said:
> ...



Mines only got five so it must be massive. :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (23 Nov 2010)

Gary":3ajg7mxr said:


> big soft moose":3ajg7mxr said:
> 
> 
> > Gary":3ajg7mxr said:
> ...



whatever - i'm just popping out for a drive in my 3 speed :lol:


----------



## Gary (23 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":1xho1jsb said:


> Gary":1xho1jsb said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":1xho1jsb said:
> ...



Go steady as you pass me on my 1 speed bike. :wink:


----------



## Dibs-h (24 Nov 2010)

Gary":1xzw2cn8 said:


> big soft moose":1xzw2cn8 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary":1xzw2cn8 said:
> ...



I've always thought either on or off - i.e. a 2 speed is perfectly adequate!


----------



## dickm (24 Nov 2010)

big soft moose":1o01hpx6 said:


> that said most of the time I'm driving a peugot partner van also 5speed , and that also gives about 53 mpg - but i suspect thats down to having no turbo - so i dont get to indulge my heavy right foot very often.
> 
> I'm with dick in that I dont think an extra gear gives that much extra unless its like some mercedes in having a sprint gear and a cruise gear.


Getting a bit off topic, but we have both a Golf estate with 100ps TDi PD engine and a Polo estate of similar age with the 110 non-Pd TDi. Not only does the Polo not accelerate as well as the (heavier, less horses) Golf, but it is also slightly less economical (2 or 3 mpg).
Suggests that engine designers must be getting something right.


----------



## Rob_H (29 Nov 2010)

Thanks everyone. Gave it a miss in the end when I took everyone's views/comments into account.


----------

